# 68 jd110



## nuttyfarmgirl (Mar 5, 2012)

Just bought 2 110's, and plan to restore dumb question however, does anyone know how to change the oil? I am learning as I go....


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF.
I use to remove drain plug at the bottom side.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey! Welcome to the forum! I almost bought a 1970. Those units are cool!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! First ,let me say,that the only dumb question,is the one you DON'T ask!
Which engine(s) are in the tractors? Briggs,Kohler,Tecumseh?If you could post pics of them,it will help.
Usually,at the bottom of the engine,there is a square-headed plug,or a tube with a thread-on cap.Place a drain pan under the area,and remove the plug/cap,& oil should start to flow.Take out the cap&dipstick,and it will help the draining. Let it drain,until it stops.and reinstall the drainplug/cap. Then,add fresh oil in the filler ,a little at a time ,until it just reaches the full mark.
If you still feel unsure,please post pics,and I'll try to walk you through it.
That's why we have the forum...to help,to share,and to enjoy!


----------

